# free aquatic ebook for you guys



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

as a member of this gtaaaquaria I just wana share this live links;

Encyclopedia of Aquarium Plants 








http://depositfiles.com/en/files/i2khuku50

The Complete Aquarium Guide - Fish, Plants








http://www.mediafire.com/?dkyzymizyjy

Saltwater Aquarium Models: Recipes for Creating Beautiful Aquariums








Product Description
This book is your recipe for saltwater aquarium success. The key is choosing fish, invertebrates, seaweeds, and corals that coexist in harmony. This guide covers the basics of setup, maintenance, and design. It includes more than forty specific recipes for saltwater aquariums, a 16-page color catalog of fish, invertebrate, and coral varieties, and information on more than 100 saltwater fish.
From the Back Cover
Saltwater aquariums bring the calming beauty of a tropical reef right into your home and make you feel attuned to nature. But when you're creating a saltwater aquarium, the key is choosing fish, invertebrates, seaweeds, and corals that are in harmony with each other. There are more than 500 species of reef fish to choose from, and some are not compatible. This book is your recipe for saltwater aquarium success. It gives you the basics of setup, maintenance, and design considerations, but it goes beyond that to include:

* More than 40 specific recipes for saltwater aquariums, including biotope designs (mimicking barrier reefs, atolls, lagoons, etc.) and designs emphasizing form and color
* A catalog of saltwater fish featuring more than 100 aquarium species
* A catalog of saltwater invertebrates, seaweeds, and marine plants, covering more than 150 invertebrate types
* A 16-page color catalog of fish, invertebrate, and coral varieties
http://hotfile.com/dl/31683601/399273b/Saltwater_Aquarium_Models.pdf.html

a thanks is appreciated..so I can upload more
hope you like it


----------



## bumbleboo (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow cool! It's very generous of you to share these with us.  I am going to check out the aquatic plants one.  Thanks very much!


----------

